# Empeg (RioCar) owners on Vortex? ...are you out there?



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

Like the topic says, are there any RioCar/Empeg users on Vortex?
I have my 30gig Mk2 but I never installed it. Who has one!?


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Empeg (RioCar) owners on Vortex? ...are you out there? (JimmyD)*

hmmm........
........I guess not!







oh well.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Empeg (JimmyD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimmyD* »_hmmm........
........I guess not!







oh well.

I'm sure there is a few, but with the standard interface of the ipod, other brands have a rough time competing, personaly I love that my ipod adapter will automaticaly resume playing my ipod when I hop back in the car without having to touch anything http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Empeg ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I'm sure there is a few, but with the standard interface of the ipod, other brands have a rough time competing, personaly I love that my ipod adapter will automaticaly resume playing my ipod when I hop back in the car without having to touch anything http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

True... however, there is a handful of geeks out there like me who prefer an open-source Linux based platform that can be programmed to add games, integration with databases (like Outlook) and just the ability to open up the unit, pull out the hard drive and throw a 200 gig drive in there! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







....but that's just me.








BUT.... iPod certainly has it's place and MOST CERTAINLY *OWNS* the market.















cheers


----------



## dahlhana (Jul 28, 2006)

I got a rio empeg (mk2a) with 60gb in my gti.. Best purchase ever!


----------



## TDI Vroom (Dec 16, 2000)

*Re: (dahlhana)*

B-b-b-b-bump!
I only have 10+4g here. It blows my mind that these things are so old (bought mine around 2001, but i think the original started selling in 2000 or late 99?) and yet there is probably still nothing that tops it. Stuff like this is supposed to go obsolete in 6 months, forget about 6 years!


----------

